# VK - USV-L Mod & iJoy Combo RDTA II



## Gizmo (16/8/17)

New Arrivals:

USV-L Mod ( Designed in California )
iJoy Combo RDTA V2

Restocks

Big Baby Beast Coils T6

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------

